# Boston a model for martial law



## rickkyw1720pf

This is how they carried out house to house searches after shutting down the city, and to think these people cheered the way it was handled.


----------



## Ripon

Well I don't think they cheered that, but they did cheer getting the guy and that I can understand. I don't like the idea our nation can impose a door to door search at the whim of politico's and bureacrats who demand it. That is alarming to me. Boston perhaps the sheep are a little easier to heard; I dare say there are some houses in my areas of dear ole liberal CA they might have more trouble - a lot more trouble.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

We are here to protect you, do as we say if you don't want to be shot. The consitution is dead if they can suspend it for over 1 million people because one armed person is on the loose.


----------



## machinejjh

With that many men, you could sweep that house in a lot less than 6 minutes...seems like a lot of poking about time.


----------



## vandelescrow

It was obvious even from this far away non of the people that were led out of the house were the person they were looking for yet they were all treated as criminals, "Keep your hands up" each of them patted down and the lady that left with the dog, the dog was taken away from her, notice it tied to the fence after she is escorted away.

I hope there are a ton of civil rights cases against the city of Boston over this.


----------



## SARGE7402

First off why don't you all get real. This wasn't just one lone nut with a gun. This was a dedicated terrorist who'd already shown a willingness to kill or maim large numbers of innocent folks with bombs. And rememeber we had no idea how deep this plot/cell goes. Would you rather he got to an MBTA station Friday morning and set off one of those suicide bomb vests and killed a hundred folks? And guess what this little twerp was hiding in the area that was being searched.

A good chunk of you preppers need to get a real life and learn how to deal with the real world. I'm betting that none of you have ever met a real life murder or sicko child molester. Yeah! they really do look just like you and me.


----------



## Inor

SARGE7402 said:


> First off why don't you all get real. This wasn't just one lone nut with a gun. This was a dedicated terrorist who'd already shown a willingness to kill or maim large numbers of innocent folks with bombs. And rememeber we had no idea how deep this plot/cell goes. Would you rather he got to an MBTA station Friday morning and set off one of those suicide bomb vests and killed a hundred folks? And guess what this little twerp was hiding in the area that was being searched.
> 
> A good chunk of you preppers need to get a real life and learn how to deal with the real world. I'm betting that none of you have ever met a real life murder or sicko child molester. Yeah! they really do look just like you and me.


And those were real families that were forcibly taken out of their homes at gunpoint while government officials searched their homes and their person without a warrant, probable cause or their consent. It is clearly unconstitutional regardless of what "better good" the police were trying to accomplish. Are we a nation of laws or are we a nation of men?

If you are okay with suspending the Constitution during extreme situations like occurred in Boston, just remember you are never more than one crisis away from living in a police state.


----------



## Meangreen

Unbelievable! Knee jerk reaction to a crisis and our rights are gone in the name of security. Not the way I would have handled the search.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> And those were real families that were forcibly taken out of their homes at gunpoint while government officials searched their homes and their person without a warrant, probable cause or their consent. It is clearly unconstitutional regardless of what "better good" the police were trying to accomplish. Are we a nation of laws or are we a nation of men?
> 
> If you are okay with suspending the Constitution during extreme situations like occurred in Boston, just remember you are never more than one crisis away from living in a police state.


Agreed. Armed police patrolling the streets is good. Telling people to stay inside is good. Knocking on doors and asking if the occupants were OK is good. Entering and searching without warrants does not fly. Totally unconstitutional.
What would have happened if they yanked open my door and there I was with my AK, protecting my home and wife from mad bombers on the loose?
As Judge Napalitano said on Fox News, the Constitution is the supreme law of the land, and nowhere there-in is there any provision for suspending the Constitution.


----------



## Lucky Jim

That vid looked like an isolated case to me, maybe the occupants were crooks or troublemakers with criminal records known to the police.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Sad, is so many people right now today would gladly give up their freedom, for what they might perceive as safety. Big Brother will not come in as a bully, nor a thief in the night but among cheering hoards of misguided people.


----------



## dwight55

More than once, I have had one of my main battle rifles locked, loaded, and ready for the bg's due to something "happening" near my place.

I'm more than competent to take care of my little piece of America, . . . and what was done in Boston was totally out of bounds. But then again, . . . the majority of those folks prefer the liberal, socialist agenda, . . . so maybe they asked for it, . . . and got it.

Nothing, unfortunately will probably come of it, . . . it'll be swept under the rug.

You may be 100% correct, Lucky Jim, . . . but we have constitutional protections in the states that are supposed to prohibit those kind of actions. I realize the UK has a different set of rules, . . . and it looks like we're going to wind up with some different ones ourselves.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## preppermama

rice paddy daddy said:


> Agreed. Armed police patrolling the streets is good. Telling people to stay inside is good. Knocking on doors and asking if the occupants were OK is good. Entering and searching without warrants does not fly. Totally unconstitutional.


This whole ordeal hit very close to home for me. I live in northern New England and have family near Carlisle which is just a town away from Watertown. I actually agree with Rice Paddy Daddy on this one. I think it was great the way they shut the whole place down and pursued this guy to the maximum and made an example of what happens when you f*** with Boston on this level. However, violating our Constitutional rights in the process is NOT OK.

I am fine with door-to-door checking, but definitely not in the fashion we are seeing in the video unless certain circumstances are present. I guess this video leaves me with more questions than answers about why this specific search occurred the way it did in the video. This video completely lacks context and I guess I need more information before I can make up my mind about the whole thing.

How do we know police didn't have some kind of a warrant or lead that the guy might have been inside that house? Did they obtain consent to search from the owner when the door was opened? How do we know every house was searched in this manner?

On a side note - I'm completely disappointed (and surprised) by the fact that terrorist #2 was taken alive. Now he's gonna be even more of a drain on taxpayer resources.


----------



## paraquack

Maybe they weren't, maybe they were just like you and me, evil preppers.


----------



## Chipper

I don't think it would be OK to have a bunch of armed idiots. That don't have enough common sense to check and see if the gate is locked before crawling over the top. To be allowed the "right" to search my house with a loaded gun. AFTER, I already told them no one is in here. I know some complete stranger would be able to search MY house better than me and tell me it's OK. What do I know?? 
It's plain and simple conditioning of the sheep/people that they can come and do whatever they want.


----------



## paraquack

Our freedoms are slowly being eroded in the name of security just like the 2 Communist block pilots I met 15 years ago forewarned.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

No good deed goes unpunished, the man that called the police and said he thinks someone is hiding in his boat. It looks like the police shot his boat up trying to flush the bomber out. Maybe if he spends 30,000 dollars on lawyers he will get reimbursed for damages.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I watchws that video this morning and got bored after the first 4 minutes, who the hell has that many people in their house in the middle of they day?

Short of it being a daycare or assisted living I thought that was strange.

Also if you live in New England or really any big city get used to warrantless searches like this.

My advice would be to NOT ANSWER THE DOOR!!! You are not required to answer your door and unless they have search warrant they cannot enter. 

In this situation I would have NOT ANSWERED THE DOOR and called 911 and asked to be put in contact with the commander on the ground (on my private property)

Without a search warrant I would say get off my property, when push comes to shove I pick shove if you get my drift.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I must be soft but I regard cops as fellow human beings just doing their duty and I want to help them all I can, especially if a terrorist was hiding out in the neighbourhood.


----------



## ekim

Lucky Jim said:


> I must be soft but I regard cops as fellow human beings just doing their duty and I want to help them all I can, especially if a terrorist was hiding out in the neighbourhood.


I could be wrong, but it seems to me that your attitude is what got the UK there great gun laws. They love your kind of help. I'd rather take a few risks than give up my rights!


----------



## Lucky Jim

But if a terrorist is on the loose surely it's not unreasonable for the cops to want to search houses? I'm sure any level-headed citizen would say "Sure, come on in guys".
It's only if they start *unreasonably* demanding to come in that they're violating the people's Constitutional rights-

_"..the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed......The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against *unreasonable* searches and seizures, shall not be violated"- US Constitution_


----------



## Inor

Lucky Jim said:


> But if a terrorist is on the loose surely it's not unreasonable for the cops to want to search houses? I'm sure any level-headed citizen would say "Sure, come on in guys".
> It's only if they start *unreasonably* demanding to come in that they're violating the people's Constitutional rights-
> 
> _"..the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed......The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against *unreasonable* searches and seizures, shall not be violated"- US Constitution_


I understand your point. But who determines what constitutes _unreasonable_? In the U.S., we generally believe that determination should be left to an impartial judge. That is why we require police to obtain a search warrant, signed by a judge to search your personal property. It is another of those _"checks and balances"_ that we were so fond of for the first 200 years of our republic.

99% of all law enforcement are great people and are just trying to keep society safe and ordered. It is the 1% who are not that scare the hell out of most Americans.


----------



## ekim

Lucky Jim said:


> But if a terrorist is on the loose surely it's not unreasonable for the cops to want to search houses? I'm sure any level-headed citizen would say "Sure, come on in guys".
> It's only if they start *unreasonably* demanding to come in that they're violating the people's Constitutional rights-
> 
> _"..the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed......The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against *unreasonable* searches and seizures, shall not be violated"- US Constitution_


Why is it that if you or those that feel like you, calls you out on a post, you try to spin it to change what you originally said. Stick by what you say and many will at least agree you stand by your ideas. Can't have it both ways. You try to straddle the fence long enough and sooner or later your going to get a picket end up your backside. As it is now, I for one can't trust most of what you babble, because you flip around to much. Grow a pair. I don't like liberals, but can at least respect those that up for what they say.


----------



## Lucky Jim

ekim said:


> Why is it that if you or those that feel like you, calls you out on a post, you try to spin it to change what you originally said. Stick by what you say and many will at least agree you stand by your ideas. Can't have it both ways. You try to straddle the fence long enough and sooner or later your going to get a picket end up your backside. As it is now, I for one can't trust most of what you babble, because you flip around to much. Grow a pair. I don't like liberals, but can at least respect those that up for what they say.


Me a lib? ha ha my politics are so extreme right-wing that they're off the scale..
PS- And where have you called me out?


----------



## SSGT

BOSTON ! BOSTON ! BOSTON ! BOSTON ! BOSTON ! BOSTON !

You freaking idiots.......You dont even realize what just happened!

So the SHEEPLE CELREBRATE!


----------



## ekim

Lucky Jim said:


> Me a lib? ha ha my politics are so extreme right-wing that they're off the scale..
> PS- And where have you called me out?


Never have, your to smart for me to call out. Have a great day.


----------



## joec

Now had they actually declared martial law they could do anything the want even arrest people that said no. It sounds like those I've seen or heard from where more than willing to let them in.


----------



## 6811

Lucky Jim said:


> I must be soft but I regard cops as fellow human beings just doing their duty and I want to help them all I can, especially if a terrorist was hiding out in the neighbourhood.


as a law enforcer myself, thank you for considering us to be a fellow human being. but be warned... LEO's can be abusive too, some of them think that they have the right to do what ever they think is good for you.


----------



## 6811

Inor said:


> I understand your point. But who determines what constitutes _unreasonable_? In the U.S., we generally believe that determination should be left to an impartial judge. That is why we require police to obtain a search warrant, signed by a judge to search your personal property. It is another of those _"checks and balances"_ that we were so fond of for the first 200 years of our republic.
> 
> 99% of all law enforcement are great people and are just trying to keep society safe and ordered. It is the 1% who are not that scare the hell out of most Americans.


1% you are being generous. try 50%


----------



## PaulS

Let me ask the LEOs here:
If you were told to do a house to house search under the same conditions would you follow those orders or would you ask for a warrant?

My property is posted - No Trespassing - The law requires a warrant for entry onto my property unless the officer sees or hears something that leads him or her to believe someones safety is in jeaprody. I will enforce my rights - to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Inor

mhans827 said:


> 1% you are being generous. try 50%


Initially I had typed 10% but figured that was too high. If you are LEO I will take your word for it.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Initially I had typed 10% but figured that was too high. If you are LEO I will take your word for it.


I'm with you on this, I wouldn't have thought the number was that high.


----------



## 6811

PaulS said:


> Let me ask the LEOs here:
> If you were told to do a house to house search under the same conditions would you follow those orders or would you ask for a warrant?
> 
> My property is posted - No Trespassing - The law requires a warrant for entry onto my property unless the officer sees or hears something that leads him or her to believe someones safety is in jeaprody. I will enforce my rights - to the full extent of the law.


21 years active full duty LEO here. yes warrant is required. I dont do consent searches. A lot of people tell me " its ok detective, I got nothing to hide, come on in my house, look around and do what you need to do". this is the part when they get educated with the 4th amendment. I always preach this. never give up your rights and always exercise them. 1st, 2nd, 4th , 5th and 6th. rights not exercised are rights lost. now there are certain times that a warrant is not required and that is during fresh pursuit, something for all to look into. but for the most part, ask for a warrant. Asking for a warrant does not mean you are hiding something, it simply means you are exercising your rights and it is your choice to do so.


----------



## Southern Dad

I'm sorry, I guess I'm that one. If there is a desperado in my neighborhood, I want you to use whatever force you need to use to ferret him out. I don't want to find out that one of my neighbors was under duress and told the police that all was fine, when he was standing behind the door with a knife to their daughter's throat. This particular individual had already proven that he was willing to take whatever steps necessary to get away. After all, he did run over his own brother with a vehicle while making his escape. How does that saying go, "I don't have to outrun the bear... just the slowest person running from the bear". My way of thinking is that anyone that would fire on an armed police officer wouldn't hesitate to kill me or mine.

We don't know if any of the families told the police to go get a warrant of if they were consent searches.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Southern Dad said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I'm that one. If there is a desperado in my neighborhood, I want you to use whatever force you need to use to ferret him out. I don't want to find out that one of my neighbors was under duress and told the police that all was fine, when he was standing behind the door with a knife to their daughter's throat. This particular individual had already proven that he was willing to take whatever steps necessary to get away. After all, he did run over his own brother with a vehicle while making his escape. How does that saying go, "I don't have to outrun the bear... just the slowest person running from the bear". My way of thinking is that anyone that would fire on an armed police officer wouldn't hesitate to kill me or mine.
> 
> We don't know if any of the families told the police to go get a warrant of if they were consent searches.


I guess the difference between you and I is that I am a self reliant individual. I am armed, well trained, and prepared to repel boarders. 
In my opinion law enforcement at every level from local to federal need to follow the law at all times. Not just when it's convenient for them.
And I am not anti-police, there are LEO's in my immediate family.


----------



## PaulS

Either way, there will be no warrantless searches of my home, person, car or what have you.
As long as I live, these are my rights, I will fight with everything I am to protect them.
Since my property is posted no one can come on that property without an invitation or a warrant. If they do it is criminal trespass and I have every right to use whatever force is necessary to protect my property, my home and myself. 
That is all I can say about it.


----------



## StarPD45

Has no one noticed the military personnel in the various videos? 
Kinda makes you wonder.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Instead of 9000 police roaming the streets and force searching peoples homes. I would rather have the people have a choice to arm them selves (like in most states). With the photo out of the suspect he would be very reluctant to be roaming around someone's neighborhood if he knew they may be armed. The search is BS he only would have to go into a house that was already searched, in fact the home that had the boat was already visited by the police. If he did have someone held hostage what makes anyone think that the hostages are any less likely to be killed if the police raids the place. He was no more dangerous then any other murder that has been on the loose such as the police officer that went psycho awhile back. 
Just make sure you go out with a armed friend
http://free2beinamerica2.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/switzerland.jpg


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Looking at the bright side here, the enormous amount of personnel and equipment used to attempt to find one WOUNDED individual in one small part of one city shows a level of incompetance that is mind boggling. And they NEVER DID find the bomber, it was a civilian who did.
If the federales attempted anything like this on a national scale without help from the military, well...........................
I don't think we have much to worry about.


----------



## pastornator

I find the entire COTUS issue one where citizens hold and exercise power in their homes and communities not LEO or their reporting agencies. We have fallen far enough in our grasp of our founding and framing documents that our actual Founders and Framers would not recognize "these united States of America" that they launched. 

In simple English, the citizens should have taken up arms and defended their own homes and cities.


----------



## IngaLisa

If he spent the night in that boat, he probably would have croaked, without all the hoopla.


----------

